# Car Cover?



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has bought a car cover for their GTO. or if anyone had any suggestions for which kind to purchase? I saw one that I liked that had a GTO emblem in your car color on it but now I can't find it. thanks for your help.


----------



## 1STIMER (Jan 7, 2005)

Found a cool website, custom cover for your GTO with colored logo to match your car.

http://www.carmotorsports.com/car_covers.htm


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Great covers*

California Car Cover still mhttp://www.calcarcover.com/cover_find2.aspxakes the best,,,and I bet they have one for GTO


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

http://www.calcarcover.com/cover_find2.aspx


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I've got a Weathshield on mine I like it because mine stays in the garage alot and the cover is light enough to wash in your home washer. Try www.covercraft.com.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

1STIMER said:


> Found a cool website, custom cover for your GTO with colored logo to match your car.
> 
> http://www.carmotorsports.com/car_covers.htm


Has anyone ordered a cover from this company and if so can it be washed in a home washing machine?


----------



## lanced77 (Feb 13, 2005)

*California Car Cover*

I got mine from www.calcarcover.com its custom fit for the GTO and it fits like a glove, has pockets for the mirors and looks nice, can get custom embroidery as well.


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

im looking for something that looks nice and is good quality....i would prefer it be two tone or maybe red to match the car. The GTO sleeps w/ a zo6, a zr-1, and a ws-6, which all have custom colored and fit covers w/ embroidery....and I cant have the gto w/ just a plain cover  If anyone has any info on anything of the sorts, input is appreciated. The best i have found so far is the one from carmotorsports.com.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey PULSE04GTO check with www.covercraft.com they have the weathershield in a variety of colors.


----------



## nacnac (Dec 26, 2004)

On ebay right now you can buy a NOAH from covercraft or something like that for like $177. It is supposedly custom made for 04 and 05 gto's. I dont know if it's any good or not. Anybody know if these are any good?


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks brian


----------

